# New Catalina 400 Owner



## rmbeaupre (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Just purchased a 2004 Catalina 400 MK II, hull #280. Full keel w/ full batten main. 
Very excited about this boat as my dad had a 1981 Catalina 36 that I grew up on. Lots to learn. Took it out this weekend for the first time and she sailed nicely. This boat really suits our needs well as I have 3 children in their early 20's who love to sail. Already thinking about a few mods such as a Jabsco fresh water head, Fusion stereo for my iPod, Gennaker rig and Maxprop next year. Right now just plan on using it as a day sailor around Narragansett Bay/ Block Island Sound and short overnights at the marina until the wife and I get more comfortable with it. The previous owner was meticulous about the care and upkeep so I plan on doing the same. Lots to learn. If anyone has any suggested resources in terms of boat maintenance, I would be eternally grateful. 

Looking forward to participating in this forum. 

Rick Beaupre


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations, Rick. We also own a Catalina 400 MKII. Rosa Nautica is #277, so we're pretty similar. We are also a full keel, but have the in-mast furling. We've only had the boat a bit over two years, but love it! The Yahoo! Users Group is the most active on-line source of information. The Catalina 400/445 International association also is a good source of information. There is also a Facebook page. The modification I made that I use everytime I sail is to put handrails forward of the two wheels. They are a great safety and comfort improvement. You can find them on the sites, or PM me about them if you wish. I know that there are a bunch of 400s on the East Coast, so hopefully you can find some sister ships in your area. The boat sails well, handles all sorts of conditions, is super roomy in both the cockpit and the interior, and is just a great boat. Wow, I'm really happy for you!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Rick,

We had a Catalina 400 of the same vintage in our charter fleet in Narragansett Bay (same boat?) While I never sailed her, I spent many nights aboard her. She was a big and roomy boat (3 AC systems!), and she was prepared for ocean passages. 

The first improvement that I would make to THAT boat would be to change to a Vacuflush toilet and appropriate holding tank. 

As for the Fusion stereo, may I suggest instead that you look at a rechargeable water resistant Bluetooth speaker. I picked one up off of Amazon for less than $40 (1/10 of a Fusion stereo - and NO installation). If it breaks, buy a new one (or nine of them), and still come out ahead from a cost perspective.

Good luck!


----------



## rmbeaupre (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. The handrails sound like a good idea, especially in the cabin. I would definitely like info on these. The Vacuflush seems good, perhaps better than the Jabsco as it uses less water. I agree, that is probably the first thing to do, since that is where most of the nasty odors start originating from. I may wait on that until I pull it out in the late fall. Have to figure out the best way to manage the odors for now.

Maybe I'm missing something but there does not seem to be a fuel gauge or any type of gauge for that matter to measure tank(s) fill. Also, the owners manual (2000) does not seem to show where the tanks are, or the tank sizes for that matter.


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

rmbeaupre said:


> The Vacuflush seems good, perhaps better than the Jabsco as it uses less water. I agree, that is probably the first thing to do, since that is where most of the nasty odors start originating from. I may wait on that until I pull it out in the late fall. Have to figure out the best way to manage the odors for now.


Congratulations on your new boat, lovely. Yes, get to know the C400 skippers, a great bunch willing to share. The "trick" is to avoid reinventing the wheel.

One of those techniques is to learn where boat odors actually come from, and it ain't the head. Going to freshwater flushing isn't really necessary.

Here are some reasons why:

Peggie Hall's Top Ten Hits

Head Odors 101 Head Odors 101 & Fresh Water to Head from the Sink in the Head FLIX

Head Odors 101.1 - "T" into sink drain: Head Odors 101 & Fresh Water to Head from the Sink in the Head FLIX

Head Leaks and Vented Loops 101.1.a Head Sea Water Shutoff Valve & Antisiphon question

Head Odors 101.2 The Difference between KO & Odorlos (scroll up to Reply #2) Odorlos / Raritan - SailboatOwners.com

Head Odors 101.3 Flix of New Vent New waste tank ventilation

Head Hoses 101 Head Hoses 101: Head Flushing/Hose trouble

Head Pumps 101 Why just pouring water into the bowl is NOT a good idea Head Sea Water Shutoff Valve & Antisiphon question


----------



## mhogan01 (Jan 11, 2012)

photos? can't pictures where they would be mounted.
regards,
Mike


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on the new boat. Welcome to the site.


----------



## mhogan01 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just picked up our boat this past weekend after owning a Catalina 36 for eight years, loved the boat. This boat is ONLY 4 feet longer but it is a lot different moving it around


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Mike, You also just got a Catalina 400? Congratulations!

Scotty


----------

